# Shout out to Orbit customer service



## cmcgill (Jul 6, 2018)

I dont' know if this is the place to do it but I wanted to give a shout out to Orbit customer service. Just purchased a sprinkler, #56565, and the trip pin came out damaged. I contacted them about it and they sent me a new sprinker.

Very surprised and very impressed!

curtis


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

:thumbup:


----------

